# Remington 700 .300 Win Mag



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm selling my used Remington 700 SPS chambered in a .300 Win Mag. I have replaced the original stock with a Hogue OverMoldeded full bed block stock. The gun was manufactured in 2005. I would estimate that there's been about 200 rounds shot through the gun. Gun shoots great! Pick up only in the Salt Lake area. Scope not included. $550. Call or text 435-669-2137.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$500


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$450


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD


----------

